

Hackthe.computer 2015 coding competition - jtolds
https://hackthe.computer

======
jtolds
Hey folks, this is something I and a few others have been working on for a
week or two. We’ve made some really interesting challenges. If you compete,
you’ll end up learning erasure coding, Diffie-Hellman key exchange, write a
small programming language, etc.

These things are super fun and I’m happy to be able to run one again.

Let me know if you got some questions!

------
64bitbrain
This is great!! I am in SLC so this is good for me. I don't really see much
hackathon events or dev meet ups around Salt Lake, or I am just not aware ))

Signing up now!

------
stringham
Great set of problems! I've really been enjoying working through them.

